# audi tt rs carbon fiber fuel cap ...



## dodongjuan (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi,

Searching the web for a month now, but can't seem to find anyone selling a carbon fiber fuel cap for auto tt rs...? Sportec had one , but can't seem to find where to get it. Does anyone know if these still exists ..?


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

Sportec still makes it. Found a supplier in England. Cost about $1100 US. a bit to rich for a non performance part for me. Considering I ordered a Downpipe and catless midpipes for less.


----------



## dodongjuan (Feb 2, 2014)

Man.. .. and I thought gold was expensive


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

dodongjuan said:


> Man.. .. and I thought gold was expensive



Hold on to your carbon fiber bars everyone!


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

I've got a spare fuel door with some small scratches on the trim ring that could possibly be wrapped with Dynoc to get a carbon fiber look without the huge cash outlay. These retail for $300, I'd let it go for $100.


----------



## JPAV8S4U (May 23, 2009)

JohnLZ7W said:


> I've got a spare fuel door with some small scratches on the trim ring that could possibly be wrapped with Dynoc to get a carbon fiber look without the huge cash outlay. These retail for $300, I'd let it go for $100.



Those Fuel Doors go for 550!! Here in Canada! No joke......


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

dodongjuan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Searching the web for a month now, but can't seem to find anyone selling a carbon fiber fuel cap for auto tt rs...? Sportec had one , but can't seem to find where to get it. Does anyone know if these still exists ..?


Just have it wrapped like mine is... would probably only cost about $50 and after almost a year (including the last 6 months of Minnesota Hell) it has held up perfectly.


----------

